# The longest motorway in your country



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll start with my country, Germany, and the Autobahn 7.

It runs all the way from the Danish border to just a few kilometers north of Austria. 945.6 km Germany! On it's way it passes six states of Germany: Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg, Niedersachsen, hessen, Bayern and baden-Württemberg.











It passes the world's busiest channel on Km 60:













Just 100km further down we're in Hamburg and have to get past the Elbe river:










Other side of the tunnel:










The A7 is a road of superlatives in Germany: Out of the Elbtunnel, we see the biggest harbor of Germany, are driving on the longest bridge and are seeing the second longest bridge in germany:











Without any speed limit in Niedersachsen, enjoy it:










For trucks in troubles: Just at the border between northern and central Germany.











Scenery in my home state, hessen^^ Start of the eastern part of the A 4 that runs to the Saxon - Polish border.












Svabian engineering in Baden-Württemberg:












End in southern Bavaria:



















Post the longest motorways of your country!


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I think the longest continuous motorway in the Netherlands is the A2, which is app. 200 kms long. The longest motorway in the Netherlands is the A7, which is 236 kms long, but interrupted a few times (Sneek and Groningen). The A7 goes from Zaandam to Hoorn-Zurich-Sneek-Groningen-Nieuwerschans and finally enters Germany where it becomes the BAB 280.

-edit- 
A few A7 pics:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I-90 from Boston to Seattle covers nearly 3,100 miles.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Polish A4, 364.8 km built so far


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Funny, I've seen both ends of the I-90, and the small section between Missoula, MT and Spokane, WA, but nothing in between :lol:

I'd love to drive it from start to end in future


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

A1 for Italy, the _Autostrada del Sole_ (Motorway of the Sun), connecting Milan to Naples through Bologna, Firenze and Rome.



It's 759.6 km long.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> A1 for Italy, the _Autostrada del Sole_ (Motorway of the Sun), connecting Milan to Naples through Bologna, Firenze and Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 759.6 km long.


For me it was the most beautiful motorway i've ever been on. Especially when you're in northern Italy at night when all the streets are illuminated.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

It's not bad, provided there's no fog.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The longest continuous motorway in Slovenia is A1 - 225 km. Together with 12 km a little further, the A1 is 237 km long as of now.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Argentina: *Ruta 40* ... 4874 Km from La Quiaca (Jujuy) to Cabo Virgenes (Santa Cruz)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ That's not a motorway.


----------



## Catadau (Jun 7, 2006)

SPAIN:

A-7; Autovía del Mediterráneo / Mediterranean Motorway

1330 km


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Verso said:


> ^^ That's not a motorway.


ohhh sorry, it's only for highways(autopistas)?? didn't know... :bash:


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

The Spanish A-7 isn't continuous, even if you count the AP-7 as part of it there's quite a gap of some 60-80 kms between Nerja and Adra on the south coast. The A-7 by itself is nowhere near being completed.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^And what? The motorway doesn't necessarily have to be continuous. The A7 in the Netherlands is also not continuous, there are some gaps in between. The question is not what the longest continuous motorway in your country is.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

LtBk said:


> I-90 from Boston to Seattle covers nearly 3,100 miles.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4f/Interstate_90_map.png



We win!!! :banana:


----------



## SeanT (Sep 14, 2008)

The longest motorway in Hungary is the M3 between Budapest and the Nyíregyháza 236 Km and there is a section between the city and the Slovak border which is missing about 60-70 Km. So when the M3 is completed around 2013-´15 will be the longest around 300 Km.


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

^^ Anyway M3 is going to reach the Ukrainian border, while M30 is going to Slovakia


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, in Norway our motorways aren't numbered, but the E6 corridor would have the most: approx 100 kms south of Oslo and 50 north of Oslo (couldn't be bothered to find the exact figures today...). In addition, about 10 kms of grade-separated dual-lane carriageway.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Longest Motorway in Switzerland is the A1, reaching from Geneva(west) to St.Margreten (east). with lenght of 410 km








It is also the most important.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

this Malaysian motorway really looks like some european!


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure, if you don't see palm forests.:lol:


----------



## SeanT (Sep 14, 2008)

SeanT said:


> ...Yes, but do you think it will be built as motorway "autópálya"? I mean all the way.hno:


 RawLee. 
Do you think it is going to be a motorway (M9) all the way? I hope, you WIN:cheers:


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

Which E-road would be the longest if you look at Europe as one big country? I still doubt we'll be able to beat America in this one though  Oh well ^_^

EDIT: just checked Wikipedia. The E60 seems to be the longest (though I'm not sure whether it's really continuous nor do I know whether it has any gaps): 6200 km (3875 miles)
Distance source: this page on Wikipedia

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

SeanT said:


> RawLee.
> Do you think it is going to be a motorway (M9) all the way? I hope, you WIN:cheers:


Yes,I believe it will be



Glodenox said:


> Which E-road would be the longest if you look at Europe as one big country? I still doubt we'll be able to beat America in this one though  Oh well ^_^


# E 40 - 8500 km (5313 miles): Calais – Bruges – Ghent – Brussels – Leuven - Liège – Aachen – Cologne – Olpe – Wetzlar – Gießen - Bad Hersfeld - Eisenach – Erfurt – Gera – Chemnitz – Dresden – Görlitz – Legnica – Wrocław – Opole – Gliwice – Zabrze - Katowice - Kraków – Przemyśl – Lviv – Rivne – Zhytomyr – Kiev – Kharkiv – Luhansk – Volgograd – Astrakhan – Atyrau – Beineu – Kungrad – Nukus – Daşoguz – Buchara – Navoi – Samarkand – Jizzakh – Tashkent – Shymkent – Zhambyl – Bishkek – Almaty – Sary-Ozek – Taldykorgan – Ucharal – Taskesken – Ayaguz – Georgiyevska – Öskemen – Ridder


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

Just found out about the E40 as well  I must have overlooked it. The specific page about the E40 says it's "only" 8000 km though. So I'm not sure which of the two is correct...

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*M6*

In England its the M6








226.7 miles (364.8 km) long...
Construction dates 1958 - 1972


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Only a short part of E40 is motorway though. And most of it lies in Asia anyway. :lol:


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

It seems about half of it is motorway indeed. Around 100km into Poland it becomes a national road indeed :/ And in the following countries it's no motorway either.

EDIT: make that a quarter instead of half the length.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably it's the BR-101, a north-south highway. But I'm not sure if it's considered a motorway in all streches, as it's not in good traffic conditions everywhere, it's not even 4 lanes in the whole path.


----------



## havaska (Dec 26, 2005)

The M6 is still under construction at its northern end so its construction dates should be 1958 - present 

Also, you could argue the A74(m)/M74 is part of the M6 as it's all the same road and the A74(M) bits are patched over signs saying M6!

So, in the UK, the longest motorway is the M6/A74(M)/M74 - same road, three numbers!


----------



## Nik the Greek (Apr 1, 2007)

The A-2 with 670km is the longest Motorway in Greece, http://www.egnatia.eu/page/

In Spring 2009 is the Motorway complete.


----------



## ardmacha (Jun 24, 2007)

> The M6 is still under construction at its northern end so its construction dates should be 1958 - present


Indeed it is under construction. Video here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sK2sK0e5wE


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also N-1 or E75 is the longest motorway in Greece: Athens to Thessaloniki 500kms


----------



## Nik the Greek (Apr 1, 2007)

The Greek Nr. A-1 is not complete Motorway.
2 Section are under construction.Section A is the Maliakos Bay.And Section B the Tembi-Valley.
And 1 Section from interchange Axios to Boarder Evzoni-F.Y.R.O.M (MK) about 30km is not a Motorway.
The A-1 (E-75) is 560km long from the Border Evzoni to Athens/Pireas.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

*Malaysia*

Malaysia - North-South Expressway

966 KM
or
600 MILES

Running from Bukit Kayu Hitam, Kedah near the Thai border to the southern tip of Peninsular Malaysia, Johor Bahru near the Malaysia-Singapore border.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The Trans-Canada Highway is 7,821 kilometres or 4,860 miles long.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Is that Route 3 in BC?


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Positronn said:


> Probably it's the BR-101, a north-south highway. But I'm not sure if it's considered a motorway in all streches, as it's not in good traffic conditions everywhere, it's not even 4 lanes in the whole path.


Probably is. BR-101 has 4551,4 extension.

BR-116 comes after 101 with 4385 Km.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

jlshyang said:


> Malaysia - North-South Expressway
> 
> 966 KM
> or
> ...


Which of the two is longer, the E1 or E2?


----------

